# KY (Butler Co.) lease openings, 3,000 acres



## huntnkytn (Jun 11, 2013)

This is a personal lease of which I am a member, we currently have 2 spots available (2 others pending to other GA Hunters). 3,000 acres in Butler Co. along the Green River, 13 hunters total, $1,500 each, there is a place to keep a camper or pitch a tent, it has electricity and water available. There is a place to keep your atv out of the weather. All members are out of state (mostly TN), so we are looking to fill these spots with other out of state (non local hunters <so KY res ok if from a distance>, no offense, just trying to keep the pressure low as possible and even for everyone). The land is approx 1,000 acres big ag, 300 acres CRP, 100 acres thicket, and balance (1,600) in big woods. We have a guideline of 140" minimum. If interested send me a PM, or call my buddy Eric who is the coordinator of the lease at 615-812-8657

Either Eric or I can e-mail you a map too.


----------



## CanvasbackKiller (Jun 12, 2013)

I have been on this farm. Nice place. I didn't know y'all got another spot with that much woods on it. That should definitely help. Good luck!


----------



## huntnkytn (Jun 13, 2013)

All spots are pending at this time.  If you are interested please PM me your contact information and I will put you on a list just in case something falls through and for potential openings next year.  Once spots are confirmed, I will post here to let everyone know (and to close thread if need be).


----------



## huntnkytn (Aug 24, 2015)

We have a couple openings on the Butler County KY lease this year.

If interested, call Eric at 615-812-8657


----------



## rance56 (Aug 24, 2015)

any harvest pics


----------



## Al.hunter (Aug 24, 2015)

PM sent!


----------



## huntnkytn (Aug 25, 2015)

Eric has the harvest photos, I'll see if he wants to post them.  E-mail might be best.


----------



## southerndraw (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah a couple pics would be nice...good deer in that area.


----------



## Chickenman Jack (Aug 28, 2015)

Aerial and Pics please.... Sent you a Text with my Email attached Eric.... Thanks!


----------



## tellis88 (Sep 2, 2015)

Send me email of pics of property and deer thanks 
Travis8887@aim.com


----------



## huntnkytn (Sep 16, 2015)

Spots are still available, I'll give this forum a bit more time before I post elsewhere.

As requested, some photos, there are many more.


----------



## huntnkytn (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 22, 2015)

Great bucks - good luck!!!


----------



## huntnkytn (Sep 28, 2015)

Lease is full.  Thanks.


----------



## JDOG404 (Dec 30, 2015)

PM me if you guys have any more openings Two Ga hunters that hunted Butler Co a few years ago.


----------



## t.woods035 (Jan 7, 2016)

You know of any 16-17 openings?


----------



## ruffner46 (Feb 12, 2016)

U need any more members


----------

